# Just when I thought I new enough to run a server help



## Cooper1549 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi everyone I spent the last few years learning what I consider a lot about the software from unix to cocoa and. Carbon and more in fact my month old mob was acting crazy apples authorized dealer and support said I need. To repair power button and a few other item like a thousand buck 5 weeks later I proved that a replacement battery under AppleCare 8 months earlier wasnthe and they replaced it ab
Nd I purchased a Mac mini server and played around 4 a month added a new server to the setup and through the terminal w/ fsck - fy and
#mount -uw /
Rm / var/db/. AppleSetupDone
Shutdown -h now
This sets up abeginning to a new server set up but rebooted Now my 4th time it refuses the passwords 

Also tried starting w the. C key held down and it's the gray scene with apple logo and the spinning 20 mins and the external he'd works. Suggestions??? Thx


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Since we don't know what you've done thus far in entirety, I would suggest backing up any data and reinstalling from scratch.

Booting with the "C" key will tell the computer to boot off a disc - but if you've got a Mac mini server, then there's no disc drive. To boot off an external, hold down the "Option" key at boot and choose the drive to start from.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

Reset OS X Password Without an OS X CD: Apple


----------

